# Eggs in fridge.



## chickchica (Jun 27, 2012)

One of my pullets has started laying eggs! Yippee!! I was wondering if it's alright to put the egg directly into the fridge . Dixie,my buff,has been laying an egg everyday since Sunday. I havnt eaten them yet. When I find one that is still warm, I bring it in and let it cool off before putting it in the fridge. I learned all about the bloom this week, Only washed the first egg before sticking it in the fridge. So the question is; can I refrigerate eggs while they're still warm?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I do all the time..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, that's fine... I have so many that I keep a basket on the kitchen table where the eggs (2-3 doz) go after collecting. Some folks bring empty egg cartons when they buy eggs and I'll just fill their cartons from the basket. But there's constantly 8-10 dozen in my fridge, and I really don't have room to keep them all cold..


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine usually go from coup to refidge.


----------



## chickchica (Jun 27, 2012)

Thankyousomuch!!!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

How long are eggs good for? If I collect every day


----------

